# Latest Labels



## Jeff H (Jun 13, 2008)

Labels for my next two batches:















Thanks to the Gold Peak Iced Tea Co. for the lake pic. I replaced the iced tea glasses with wine glasses. 


Edit: I just noticed the borders did not come through in this posting. The borders are a little different on the actual labels. The lake one is like a frame in a frame...kinda cool. The outer borders are double lined.*Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice ones....They look very crisp and refreshing.....Like the wines will be.


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey NW...Thanks. These are 2 wines planned for late summer so I was looking for labels that conveyed a simple, laid back attitude. Jeff


----------



## Joanie (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice work, Jeff!!! I want to be sitting in one of those Adirondack chairs!!! It looks sooo peaceful!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2008)

Those look real nice Jeff. Great Job!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 13, 2008)

Great job on the labels. If no one beats me there i'll tke the chair next to Joan's*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Joanie (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll bring some fresh strawberry wine!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 14, 2008)

Jeff,
Two very pretty labels for two very nice wines !!!!!


Ramona


----------



## moose (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll bring my own chair.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 15, 2008)

Jeff, how did you take a label and edit it? (glasses of tea to wine glasses)?
What software are you using to create labels?


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey uavwmn...I use standard programs nothing special. 


The Lake pic is from an Iced Tea product by Gold Peak. I copied and saved the pic from their website.I did all the modifications to it using MS-Paint.First I erased the Tea glasses which left a blank white spot. 


I did a google search and found a wine glass picture. I had to re-size the glass to fit the lake pic and then I just pasted it onto the lake pic. From there I used the standard tools in MS-Paint to re-fill in the background. Since, the pic is shrunk to fit a label I didn't have to be precise in filling in the background, you can't tell it was blank. I saved the new picture as a .jpg file. 


In MS-Word I created the wine bottle labels. Using text boxes and fill effects I created the main background and text. Lastly, I pasted the modified lake pic into the label. You then group everything, copyand paste it numerous time to make a full sheet. Print on a laser printer.


I use a glue stickto adhere the labels to the bottles. A trick I learned from Ramona, use a magazine when putting the glue on the back of the label and use a new page for each label. This keeps the glue off of the front of the label.


I hope this helps. Jeff*Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## Lloyd1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Jeff H said:


>




The way things are going, if you are near the Mississippi River, those chairs may soon look like this!


----------



## joeswine (Jun 17, 2008)

JEFF H//LIKE YOUR LABELS ALOT ARE THEY PREPASTED OR?


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Joe, not prepasted. Plain old regular printer paper.
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 17, 2008)

Lloyd, That is a wild picture! Jeff


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Ramona, Thanks. Are you settled into your new place? Jeff


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 17, 2008)

*Jeff,*
*Yep, I'm pretty much settled but still have unpacked boxes in the garage. Guess it is stuff I never really needed anyway.*

*Thanks for asking!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## joeswine (Jun 18, 2008)

IF I HAVE ONE STRONG WEAKNESS ITS MY LABELS JUST NOT ENOUGH TIME TO MASTER THE ART///////////////////HATS OFF TO THE EXCELLENT LABEL MAKERS ON THIS FORUM


----------

